# Shotgun without threads for a choke?



## mdgreco191 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have an old shotgun that my Dad handed down to me that his uncle handed down to him.  It has no threads for a choke.  I was wanting to take it Turkey hunting.  Is there a way to put a choke on without the threads?


----------



## fatboy84 (Mar 19, 2012)

Folks killed turkeys before there were threaded baralls and specialized chokes.  Even used 2 3/4" shells.


What model is it and what choke is the barell?


----------



## elfiii (Mar 19, 2012)

If it's all you got, take it turkey hunting.

The first 3 turkeys I killed were with a "straight pipe" Remington 1100 with 2 & 3/4 inch shells. None of the turkeys complained about not being killed dead enough.


----------



## reiko1078 (Mar 19, 2012)

Good to know as I may not be able to afford a turkey barrel before season is over


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds good guys!  I was worried that my season was over before it started.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## georgia_home (Mar 19, 2012)

a friend of my was successful in convincing his wife he needed a turkey gun to kill turkey. anyway... he did get the gun, with her permission, and did kill a turkey. lucky bugger! on his first or second turkey hunt EVER of his life, he got a turkey. quit hunting and sold the gun.

my point being, there ain't such a thing as a turkey gun. as noted by others above, folks killed turkeys long before "turkey guns" were invented. some features on some guns help, but...

get sheet of paper, stick a paper plate on it, and pattern your gun. see how much of the load is kept on target. get a feel for how far you can shoot and still expect a good pattern. hold your shots until they are in you effective kill zone. have fun!

when time / money permits, you can get something different. your enjoyment is the most important thing.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 19, 2012)

Go pattern it as it is and see what it will do.


----------



## icdedturkes (Mar 19, 2012)

I would give the Federal Lead 6s with the Flight Control wad a run through that thing


----------



## straightshooter (Mar 19, 2012)

Sounds like the gun was manfactured before interchangeable chokes were the big deal.  If the gun is as old as you suggest, I certainly wouldn't run any Hevi-Shot type loads through it.  

What is the make and model of the gun, and is there any notation of what the choke is on the barrel?  That information might get you more answers about the gun.


----------



## Killdee (Mar 19, 2012)

A lot of the older stuff came with modified chokes as a compromise. Go shoot it like the poster above stated to ck your maximum range.


----------



## Paint Brush (Mar 19, 2012)

straightshooter said:


> Sounds like the gun was manfactured before interchangeable chokes were the big deal.  If the gun is as old as you suggest, I certainly wouldn't run any Hevi-Shot type loads through it.
> 
> What is the make and model of the gun, and is there any notation of what the choke is on the barrel?  That information might get you more answers about the gun.



 Why wouldnt you shoo heavy shot in it?


----------



## WFL (Mar 19, 2012)

I would try the Fed FCW stuff.  Now you can thread it for chokes also.


----------



## Core Lokt (Mar 20, 2012)

I shoot a fixed full barrel with no problems. If yours has a mod barrel I'd keep the shots within 25-30 yds which is where I like them to be any way but I can shoot to 40 if I have to.

If you really want a choke you could get a polly choke I guess.


----------



## ironsteve (Mar 20, 2012)

I echo the Federal Flight Control loads.  I have an old Remington Sportsman 58 bought in 1958.  It has just a standard fixed full choke and a 2 3/4 inch chamber.  It shoots the flight control lead 6's very well, and I occasionally still take it turkey hunting for fun sometimes.  I have become quite a fan of the heavyweight 7's from federal in my 20 gauge, and I would recommend them highly to you in your 12 gauge.  Federal has a $7.50 per box of five rebate right now, and those are some great shells.


----------



## BERN (Mar 20, 2012)

elfiii said:


> None of the turkeys complained about not being killed dead enough.


----------

